# Bilco door passage area - Controlling the bugs, insects, rust,... etc,...



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Bilco door area, smell, odor and bugs control,….. Pest, strong bugs repellent / Baking soda, detergent,… or anything else,… ?*


My basement has a Bilco door, and it’s hardly used,...... as I keep it closed from inside the basement door and also from outside the ground area, where I hardly open the doors for any reasons,…


So, many bugs and worms and all kinda insects find their home in that closed area, where there is almost no sun-shine, may be water sometimes behind the steps when it rains,…


What should I do, so that,….. some strong smelling substance do I need ( ammonia, baking soda, detergent, any spray, any pest or anything,.. that keeps controlling bugs and any insect’s growth in that area? Any suggestion? … I do not open that area many a times for so many so many months, as I do not need to exit thro',….


How to keep this area Bugs free and Controlled of worms and insects ?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

need to keep it ventilated, which will keep odor down and hopefully dry it out, which should help with bugs. They normally work pretty well when they're open to the interior. 

If you want to keep it closed, I'd install a vent on the bottom of the interior door, then install a dryer vent in the side of the bilco 'ramp', with a 4" computer fan hooked up to a 12v power supply to keep air moving. After it dries up a bit hook it up to a timer, if it's south facing it may get enough sun to get air moving without the fan.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think, on few nice hot days, I must open the outside door and keep it open and make that practice every once in a while, in an average two weeks , during summer duration,… ( need to trim some bushes from around the outside.. ) 


Odors are not bad or so strong,.. I was to ask you, to create some ammonia sort of or something so that the bugs will stay away from that closed area, and that was my question, to feed some strong pest control or spray, say Windex or smthg on wall or any sort of those,…

I feel, my house’s old owner had pained with exterior/interior pain from inside and outside ,.. I guess,.. it’s not Rustoleum,… and will wanna paint all, soon.

Rustoleum guys said, it’s not for the walking steps or such movement area,… so, it’s not meant for steps,..

What would you suggest? Just same exterior paint or Rustoleum?


----------

